# Quarter House exchange



## hjtug (Dec 12, 2014)

Just received II exchange confirmation for Quarter House Jan. 30.  Would anyone be able to comment on whether 109 is a desirable unit?  I called Quarter House and was told it is a courtyard unit on the first floor, which sounds good.  We understand there is no oven and no in-unit laundry.  I was also told that it is one of the smaller units and has a queen bed.  That may be our only disappointment.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 13, 2014)

The info you got from QH is spot on.  I own a week in Unit 110, across the hall.

There's a door on the far side of the courtyard.  Unit 109 is right there.  Laundry facilities are in the passageway just before you enter the courtyard.

QH units are cozy, as are most timeshare units in N.O.  1BR units are 
good for two people.  Four people would probably not work so well if for no other reason than there's only one bath.

There's too much to do in N.O. to be spending a lot of time hanging out in a condo.


----------



## hjtug (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback.  How about smoking.  My wife is very sensitive to smoke odor.  I called and was told that smoking is allowed in all units but that they have ozone machines to remove any odor.  None of the TUG reviews mention any problem with smoke odor.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 14, 2014)

We've stayed maybe a dozen times at QH in the last six or seven years with no problems and my wife is hypersensitive to the smell of cigarette smoke.  She complains even when we are outdoors.


----------



## hjtug (Dec 14, 2014)

chapjim said:


> We've stayed maybe a dozen times at QH in the last six or seven years with no problems and my wife is hypersensitive to the smell of cigarette smoke.  She complains even when we are outdoors.



Thanks again.  That is reassuring.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Dec 15, 2014)

They pump a large quantity of ozone into the units if the previous occupant was a smoker. Just a word of caution if anyone has severe asthma. Ozone is primarily a pollutant, not a purifier. It can take a while for the ozone to be gone. It has a half life of 30 minutes. In addition, Ozone chemically mixes with smoke particles but this process can produce even worse particles that have no odor. Ozone definitely cures smoke, but if the room has two doors or a window you are better off airing it out upon arrival to be on the safe side. Many QH units have no windows or back door.

I believe tug member RonParise bought Mardi Gras week in unit 109 earlier in the year unless it fell through. Not sure if he has stayed there yet but what the resort told you is accurate. 109 has 372 sq ft.


----------



## spackler (Jan 23, 2015)

New Orleans just passed a sweeping anti-smoking ordinance; smoking is still allowed in hotel rooms but prohibited in just about every other public space including bars & casinos.  You can't even smoke in your car if you're at a drive-thru or ATM.

This will force smokers to retreat to their rooms to light up even more...I wonder how this will affect smoke-friendly timeshares like Quarter House.


----------



## RFW (Jan 23, 2015)

We exchanged into the Quarter House some years ago. I cannot remember the year or the unit (and strangely, the exchange does not show in my II history). However, we were on the first floor, with a room that opened to the courtyard. Our problem was that guests walking thru the court yard often could not distinguish between the doors that opened to our room and the door that opened to the lobby. Therefore, we were often disturbed by door rattling and noisy revelers, sounding like someone trying to break in. Since it is New Orleans, that happened pretty much any time day or night, but mostly night. 

The resort has a great location, but I would try for an alternate room assignment if that is possible.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 23, 2015)

spackler said:


> New Orleans just passed a sweeping anti-smoking ordinance; smoking is still allowed in hotel rooms but prohibited in just about every other public space including bars & casinos.  You can't even smoke in your car if you're at a drive-thru or ATM.
> 
> This will force smokers to retreat to their rooms to light up even more...I wonder how this will affect smoke-friendly timeshares like Quarter House.



Smokers are at an all time low and continue to decrease. It has steadily gone from 42% in 1965 to 18% in 2012. It becomes less and less of a factor. I was at the QH Christmas week and we barely saw any smokers out and about, but perhaps the ordinance had already taken effect.

When I was a kid we went to the Saints games in the Super Dome. We had season tickets up high and as the game went on you could see the smoke slowly fill the top of the dome. After half time we were in a thick cloud of smoke and would breath through paper bags as a filter. It was so thick it would burn your eyes. When I think about it today it boggles my mind that it was legal.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 23, 2015)

RFW said:


> The resort has a great location, but I would try for an alternate room assignment if that is possible.



It varies greatly.  Besides the 1st floor courtyard rooms, which some may prefer, there are some second floor rooms that are over some of the bars and restaurants. On the flip side the interior rooms that are higher than the 2nd floor are extremely quiet. The upper floor rooms with windows that face the roofs of the connected building are also very quiet. The majority of the rooms are quiet but the noisy ones can be very noisy.


----------



## hcarman (Jan 23, 2015)

Wow, had no idea that QH allowed smoking in the rooms.  You don't see that many places.  We stayed in a 2 bedroom unit there a few years back and didn't even notice - we are all very sensitive to smoke.  So they must do a very good job of removing it.

Nor did we see the telltale signs that we often see in places that do allow smoking - burns on the carpet, spread, or draperies, etc.  And don't remember seeing an ashtray either.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 23, 2015)

hcarman said:


> Wow, had no idea that QH allowed smoking in the rooms.  You don't see that many places.  We stayed in a 2 bedroom unit there a few years back and didn't even notice - we are all very sensitive to smoke.  So they must do a very good job of removing it.
> 
> Nor did we see the telltale signs that we often see in places that do allow smoking - burns on the carpet, spread, or draperies, etc.  And don't remember seeing an ashtray either.



My wife is asthmatic and very sensitive and she was fine all week. They do a great job with treating the rooms after smokers.  

The ashtrays are glass and they are in all the rooms on or right next to the stove top. If you never cooked it is easy to miss the ashtrays. They are not the traditional hotel standard of next to the bed or on the tables, but they are there in plenty. There should be 4 in each room.

Even QH owners don't always know you can smoke in the rooms. All or nearly all of the rental and resale listings on redweek state no smoking. With a quick check my listings on Redweek are the only ones that say "yes" to the smoking. All units at the QH can be smoked in.

The majority of QH listings also say "no" to pets, which is also false. I believe it is 25lbs and under and a $100 non refundable pet fee.


----------



## spackler (Jan 23, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I was at the QH Christmas week and we barely saw any smokers out and about, but perhaps the ordinance had already taken effect.



The ordinance was just passed yesterday & goes into full effect in 3 months.


----------



## RFW (Jan 23, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Besides the 1st floor courtyard rooms, which some may prefer, there are some second floor rooms that are over some of the bars and restaurants..



IMHO,  street noise is often an found in urban destinations. That problem can usually be solved with ear plugs. Wood and glass French doors rattling at 2 am, on the other hand, is something to avoid, if possible.


----------



## hjtug (Jan 23, 2015)

spackler said:


> New Orleans just passed a sweeping anti-smoking ordinance; smoking is still allowed in hotel rooms



This site says that the ordinance does ban smoking in hotel rooms: http://www.nola.com/politics/index.ssf/2015/01/a_nearly_definitive_guide_to_n.html

If so, it would seem that timeshares would be included.


----------



## spackler (Jan 23, 2015)

Hmm, this source says "there are exemptions for cigar bars for retail tobacco stores and a limited amount of hotel rooms"...so who knows exactly.

http://halfwheel.com/new-orleans-passes-smoking-ban


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 24, 2015)

hjtug said:


> This site says that the ordinance does ban smoking in hotel rooms: http://www.nola.com/politics/index.ssf/2015/01/a_nearly_definitive_guide_to_n.html
> 
> If so, it would seem that timeshares would be included.



Timeshares are not hotels. I could be wrong but I don't think you could ever ban smoking in them. There is little legal difference between a wholly owned condo and a timeshare which is technically just split 52 ways. Obviously no smoking can be dictated by the rules but I'm not so sure it can be by an ordinance. Maybe a lawyer can chime in more definitively.


----------



## hjtug (Jan 25, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Timeshares are not hotels. I could be wrong but I don't think you could ever ban smoking in them.



Don't most timeshares already ban smoking in the units?  I too could be wrong, but I had been thinking that the numerous ones that we have stayed in over many years have all banned smoking in the rooms.  The Marriotts we have stayed in have all made it known that they are "nonsmoking resorts" with smoking allowed only in certain outdoor designated areas, which I believe may have included unit balconies and patios in some.  Also many timeshares behave like hotels and rent out units by the night.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 25, 2015)

hjtug said:


> Don't most timeshares already ban smoking in the units?  I too could be wrong, but I had been thinking that the numerous ones that we have stayed in over many years have all banned smoking in the rooms.  The Marriotts we have stayed in have all made it known that they are "nonsmoking resorts" with smoking allowed only in certain outdoor designated areas, which I believe may have included unit balconies and patios in some.  Also many timeshares behave like hotels and rent out units by the night.



Yes but that is probably the resort that is banning the smoking based on bylaws and not an ordinance. I am under the impression that it cannot be banned through an enforcement of a law. Renting out nights also might be different than hotels. It's obviously in most resorts best interest to ban smoking since smokers are a minority but I'm curious if my thinking is correct. 

As far as I know nobody can ban smoking in your own home but timeshares are probably different. I'm not sure they would be different than regular condos though.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 25, 2015)

I just found an article that shoots down my theory. Here is a city that banned smoking in all condo units. http://www.davis-stirling.com/MainIndex/SmokingInsideUnits/tabid/1700/Default.aspx#axzz3PqQxb3CL



> The City of Belmont passed an ordinance that declares secondhand smoke a public nuisance and forbids smoking in apartments, townhouses, and condominiums that share a common floor or ceiling (see Belmont ordinance).
> 
> Read more: Smoking Inside Units http://www.davis-stirling.com/MainIndex/SmokingInsideUnits/tabid/1700/Default.aspx#ixzz3PqRsple4
> from Davis-Stirling.com by Adams Kessler PLC. If your association needs legal assistance, call us at (800) 464-2817.


----------



## hjtug (Feb 11, 2015)

We returned home last Friday from our stay at Quarter House.  We had called there beforehand to discuss smoking in the rooms and I alerted them about my wife's sensitivity.  Upon arrival we found an ozone generator in the room and no smoke odor.  I believe it was Tuesday, a fairly windy day, when we smelled smoke entering our unit.  The doors from the courtyard to the hallway serving that unit are kept open permanently.  The smoke was blowing into the hall and entering the unit around the poorly weatherstripped door.  We could feel the cool air entering there.  The odor in the room did not last long.  However on Wednesday evening there was a larger crowd in the courtyard for a longer time.  The smoke entering the unit persisted and we called to complain.  They were nice enough to let us move to a unit one floor above and we had no more problems.

I had a conversation with a manager who said she was thankful for the new NO smoking ban that she says will ban smoking in the uniits.  She seemed to be hopeful that it also will ban smoking in the courtyard but a few other folks that I asked seem to think it will allow smoking in courtyards and on patios.


----------



## kparam (Mar 11, 2015)

*Street Noise from Honking Horns*

We own 2 timeshare units in the Quarter House.  One is a penthouse on the 5th floor and is very quiet.  The other is a deluxe 1 bedroom on the 3rd floor.  The bedroom in the 1 BR unit faces the street and has 2 large windows.  It is noisy int he bedroom, but thankfully, my husband brought extra earplugs and all was fine.  

At first, I thought there were just a lot of people honking their horns.  However, I learned that the horn honking was really due to the fact that  Marriott parking garage is directly across the street.  As the valets drive down the parking garage ramp, they briefly honk the horn when the make a turn.


----------

